# クスリ



## fxlle

行ったこともないメキシコの話を
君はクスリが回ってくると
いつもぼくにくり返し
話してくれたネ


クスリはなんですか？
薬ですか？
薬がどのように回転していますか？


----------



## frequency

fxlle said:


> クスリはなんですか？


わかんないよ！　でも、例えば「大麻（タバコ）」だとしようね。


Ah! Dorbermanが正しいです（#3）、ごめん！↓


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

クスリ＝（非合法の）薬、麻薬、覚せい剤の類。

薬が回ってくると＝薬が体中の血液の中を回りだすと＝薬が効いてくると


----------



## DaylightDelight

クスリ: the usage is kind of similar to "drug" in English.
Basically it means medicine in general, but it can specifically mean narcotic drug in certain context.


----------



## 810senior

回る(まわる) in this context might mean_ to circulate, to go around_ (through the blood). So クスリが回る refers to the state that he has the crack or some drug inhaled into his veins circulating for a while.


----------



## fxlle

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> クスリ＝（非合法の）薬、麻薬、覚せい剤の類。
> 
> 薬が回ってくると＝薬が体中の血液の中を回りだすと＝薬が効いてくると


薬が回ってくるとって
本当に薬を吸いましたか？
または、ただ例えますか？


----------



## fxlle

DaylightDelight said:


> クスリ: the usage is kind of similar to "drug" in English.
> Basically it means medicine in general, but it can specifically mean narcotic drug in certain context.


回答ありがとうございます。


----------



## fxlle

810senior said:


> 回る(まわる) in this context might mean_ to circulate, to go around_ (through the blood). So クスリが回る refers to the state that he has the crack or some drug inhaled into his veins circulating for a while.


回答ありがとう。
英語は知りません。
ごめんね。


----------



## 810senior

fxlle said:


> 回答ありがとう。
> 英語は知りません。
> ごめんね。


もう一度日本語で説明し直しますね。箇条書きにて失礼致します。

「クスリが回ってくると」
・　クスリ＝（非合法的な）薬、ドラッグ
・　まわる＝循環する＝細部まで行き届く
・　クスリがまわる＝薬の成分が血脈を通じて身体のあちこちに行き届く＝薬が効いてくる。


----------



## DaylightDelight

fxlle said:


> 薬が回ってくるとって
> 本当に薬を吸いましたか？
> または、ただ例えますか？


この歌詞から見ると、おそらく本当に吸った（または射った）のだと思います。

麻薬が効いて気分が良くなると、メキシコの話をくり返ししてくれたね​


----------



## fxlle

DaylightDelight said:


> この歌詞から見ると、おそらく本当に吸った（または射った）のだと思います。
> 
> 麻薬が効いて気分が良くなると、メキシコの話をくり返ししてくれたね​


それもそのはず、メキシコからの麻薬の話じゃないか？


----------



## 810senior

@fxlle,
別にメキシコ産の麻薬の話をしているわけではありません。
この君という人物は、クスリで気分がよくなると、行ったこともないメキシコについてあれこれ語り出す。それだけのことです。


----------



## fxlle

810senior said:


> @fxlle,
> 別にメキシコ産の麻薬の話をしているわけではありません。
> この君という人物は、クスリで気分がよくなると、行ったこともないメキシコについてあれこれ語り出す。それだけのことです。


私もそう思います。


----------

